# Anyone want a s13?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey guys  

I'm here in Canberra Australia, and would be intersted in finding out how many of you would be interested in purchasing one of the Japanese 180sx or Silvia Series. 

In Australia we have an abundance of nissans, all powered with everything from the bullet proof CA18DET and the powerful SR20DET. We also have non-turbo varients of both engines. 

Many Nissans have been worked here, with many many RB20DET (from R32 Skyline) conversions, RB25DET (even a DETT) and the GT-R's RB26DETT. 

What I would be interested in doing is providing a service for YOU to import cars from here in Aus, to the USA, and get the power of the above mentioned engines, under your feet :thumbup: 

I'm just trying to guage and interest in how many people would be interested? Cost of the cars will be relitively cheap i comparison to a SR20 swap.

We can source other vehicles aswell. Pulsar N14 GTi-R, R32 GTS/GTST/GT-R , R33 GTS/GTST/GT-R, R34 - All, aswell as many of the JDM Supras and alike.









*JDM S13 Silvia - Available*









*JDM S13 180sx - Available*

*








Aus s14 - Available*









*Aus s14a - Available*









*Aus S15 Silvia - Available - 
JDM S15 Available*


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

*s-13*

I'm pretty sure a of people will buy them if you can bring it in. The problem is...the shit you have to go through to make them legal. Especially, here in California. If it's legal, a lot of people will buy them. If it's not, then it'll be better to do a swap ilegally at least the car is already registered here.
If you can bring it in legally, I'll be one of those guys buying it from you.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

this is what i've been looking into for the skylines and it seems that there are so many steps to overcome, one of them is you need to donate 3 cars of each model you want to import for the crash test to be done then using a US based company organize shipping import taxes conversion $$$$


----------



## unsoshabl (May 28, 2003)

*homework already done*

I have already done all the homework involved with this. I know all that is needed for this process and i was looking for a few partners to go in on this with me about a year ago to import skylines and sylvia's. two of my partners fell through so i kinda gave up on it. the guy above me metioned have to donate 3 of each car. kinda, only need to crash test as many cars as is needed to show they are compliant with safety tests. once they pass it is done for that specific make and model. I would love to talk to you about this project you are undertaking. please contact me at [email protected] . I am leaving to goto IRAQ here within a month so please get ahold of me before i go so i can pass all the info on to you. hell could do a joint venture here. Thanks and have a good one. take care.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

This whole thing sounds a bit fishy....
but to answer your question...yes I want an s13


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Dusky007 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm here in Canberra Australia, and would be intersted in finding out how many of you would be interested in purchasing one of the Japanese 180sx or Silvia Series.
> 
> ...


I would love to get my hands on a half cut of a skyline with the RB26DETT motor and a RWD transmission so that I can swap it over in my s14a. How much do you think it would cost to ship to Georgia in the USA? I want to put that monster under the hood of my car so that I can have the ultimate sleeper car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's more than just crash testing to make them legal.
Many of them come with headlights that are not DOT compliant.
Also, many of the doors/seatbelts/bumpers/emissions are not up to DOT standards as well.

I might be interested in one as a show/track car in the future.


----------

